# 3 Piece Curved Jaw Locking Pliers Set



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a large set of their other pliers and they are awesome as well : )
Thanks for posting these !


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Your welcome they are great.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lucky me , HF is only 20 minutes away from home . I was wondering if they were any good when I saw them in the flyer…I'll check these out next time I go there. : )


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like a plan Dusty

Ray


----------

